# Out of Ideas



## ChodaBoy1348 (Aug 5, 2003)

I have been having severe stomach troubles lately. I have always had a bad stomach but it got real bad. For about a week I had no appetite whatsoever. I had to force myself to eat. Over the last three weeks I've lost 12 pounds. I am eating again but my stomach bothers me all the time. I get reflux, upset stomach, nasuea, diarrhea, pain, bloating, etc. I also haven't slept much at all the last three weeks. The doc scoped my stomach and did two gallbladder tests but they seem to come back negative. All I know is that I have gastritis which doesn't mean much. I am depressed and just started on Paxil yesterday. I am a firm believer stress has alot to do with it and if I can reduce the stress I'll feel a whole lot better. I just wondered if anybody else had similar experiences. Thanks.


----------



## Stedwell (Jan 5, 2003)

I completely agree with you about the stress thing! I teach and I am on the second week of my summer break and I feel so much better. My job is actually easier than it used to be and I don't feel stressed but I have realised that the constant unrelenting pressure of working and caring for my family is stressful. It is only now that I don't have to plan in the evenings and it doesn't matter if the ironing doesn't get done straight away that I start to chill out and feel better. I think a lot of people are stressed and don't realise it. Being stressed doesn't necessarily mean being unhappy or depressed. I think when you are uptight about life then your food has a hard job digesting. Also, sitting down at lunchtime and eating properly, instead of eating whilst taking a club or marking work makes a big difference.


----------



## divanea (Aug 5, 2003)

I had a similar experience 2.5 years ago. I started getting slightly sick after eating certain meals. Then I got slightly sick after everything. It got to the point that I could not eat more than a bite of food for each meal. As you can guess, I lost 20 pounds that I couldn't afford to lose. The doctor said that I was literally starving. They did all sorts of scopes and biopsies and blood tests with no answers. The only thing that could have caused all of this was stress. I was planning a wedding at the time. After I got married (I'm talking about the day after) I was able to eat more normally and gained all of the weight back. I know it's really hard right now, but when the extreme stress passes, so should this.I am actually getting back to this point again. I am under a LOT of stress, so I am guessing that this is the reason.Good luck. I will keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## leefromnj (May 9, 2003)

choda-i was like you and the Paxil REALLY helped...give it a few weeks.-lee


----------



## viola11pink (Aug 5, 2003)

Dear "Stress Affected Ones".... I'm so glad I read this thread today because it gives me such hope. I have post traumatic stress disorder (I have a counselor that I'm working withe) and it's hard not to get "flooded" or overwhelmed. I was recently diagnosed with IBS & Acid Reflux and wondered...."Will I have this for the rest of my life now?" My stomach bubbles, churns, gurgles and whines. I also have a fear to eat and don't know what or when to eat. I have restarted all my meditational practices. During the year I didn't have time.....I'm a music teacher, mom of 3 active boys, pets etc.... Since I'm off for the summer I'm getting back to better habits. I'm hoping that things will improve. Thinking about having C & D and then no movements, cankersores, sour stomach, low right abdominal pain and back aches etc.... forever is truly depressing...... Here's to hoping, praying and de-stressing ! - sue -


----------



## ChodaBoy1348 (Aug 5, 2003)

Thanks for the advice so far guys. There really doesn't seem to be any physical cause for my troubles. I just need a pill to chill and be happy. Later.


----------



## tamaleea (Jul 7, 2003)

Have you been tested for crohn's yet. That's a possibility, or just a really bad bout of IBS brought on by stress. What kinds of foods are you eating? Try decreasing caffeine, dairy and grease, I'll bet that helps. Let me know tamaleea###yahoo.com I find that if I DC caffeine, I feel alot better


----------



## lflower (Jun 23, 2003)

That was the first thing I did, was nix the coffee. I ask for half decaf/half reg when I do drink coffee, which is about once or twice a week now. Sorry about the post-trauma thing. Somewhere on this bb was an article that said that 50% of IBS-ers have had some kind of physical or verbal abuse in the past. I had some sexual abuse when I was little, (had a really hard time saying that, erased it several times!!)


----------

